# Good Morning from England



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello all, I am 45 year old mum to three and gran to three. I got back into horse a couple of years ago. I found your forum the other night and have been reading threads most evenings and posting about your wonderful trail riding and looking enviously at all your photos :wink:.

I currently have 1 horse and 5 ponies and plan to get some time hacking and LDR in the future. I also enjoy showing and want to breed Fell ponies on a small scale too at some point. I am returning to riding after a break and boy do I feel it 

Faye 16.1 ID X Retired
Stormy Welsh sec D gelding 2 1/2 years
Shakira welsh sec D Filly 2 1/2 years
Lunesdale Eagle Grey Fell pony Gelding 6 years 13.3 hh
Brackenbank Eva Black 13.2 Fell pony mare 12 years

Flash my rescue white German Shepherd dog


----------



## tina298 (Aug 21, 2011)

hi, welcome to the forum, im also from england,


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:

I checked out your ponies, how adorable! Should Eva Diva want to move to the states, I have plenty of room :lol:


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

tina298 said:


> hi, welcome to the forum, im also from england,


Hi Tina


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Welcome to the forum! :wave:
> 
> I checked out your ponies, how adorable! Should Eva Diva want to move to the states, I have plenty of room :lol:


Hello, she is pretty lovely. She is a pampered pony


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Welcome to the forum! :wave:
> 
> I checked out your ponies, how adorable! Should Eva Diva want to move to the states, I have plenty of room :lol:












:wink::lol: At a show last year, just teasing ......


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome from another Brit! great picture. The natives are the best. Look forward to hearing your adventures along the way x


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

netty83 said:


> Welcome from another Brit! great picture. The natives are the best. Look forward to hearing your adventures along the way x


Hi Netty, i love the natives they are great breeds.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

She's darling! Thanks for the teaser, I will have to show her pic to my 6 yo daughter...maybe she could convince my hubby we need one LOL!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> She's darling! Thanks for the teaser, I will have to show her pic to my 6 yo daughter...maybe she could convince my hubby we need one LOL!


Has he said yes, yet ? he he..... Fells are classed as a rare breed you should have a little herd of them :wink: Fantastic all rounders.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fellpony said:


> Has he said yes, yet ? he he..... Fells are classed as a rare breed you should have a little herd of them :wink: Fantastic all rounders.


Would make an interesting farm combo, working type QHs & english ponies. :think:

I love the heavier pony breeds. I like my horses with ample backside


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Would make an interesting farm combo, working type QHs & english ponies. :think:
> 
> I love the heavier pony breeds. I like my horses with ample backside


I am adding a picture of our Queen riding her Fell pony with her grandchildren in Windsor Great Park this year :wink::lol:

A nice big shiney backside to drool over:wink:

And a link to the Fell pony society for information about the breed. http://www.fellponysociety.org/

Am I tempting you yet? he he:lol:


----------



## JennyV (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi!! I'm new to the forum too (this is my first post!), but I had to comment on your beautiful pony  The Fells actually remind me a bit of Canadian horses, a friend of mine had one who was the most wonderful all-around horse, and she had similar conformation. A bit lighter boned, but I believe most of the Canadians are black, too. Do you know if they're related in some way?


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Jenny welcome to the forum. I do know that America and Canada have imported Fells from the UK. So your friends pony could very well be a Fell.
If you could find out the registered name of the pony I could try to find out for you .


----------



## JennyV (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Fellpony! I can't remember the horse's full name (it was French), they called her Freniere at the barn. I found this site after posting here:
CHHAPS Canadian Horse Breed Info
some of the pictures look similar, but I guess they're a distinct breed. My friend's horse was 15:2 hh, too, so quite a bit bigger than a Fell!


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

JennyV said:


> Hi Fellpony! I can't remember the horse's full name (it was French), they called her Freniere at the barn. I found this site after posting here:
> CHHAPS Canadian Horse Breed Info
> some of the pictures look similar, but I guess they're a distinct breed. My friend's horse was 15:2 hh, too, so quite a bit bigger than a Fell!


Looks a lovely horse but not a fell pony. 14 hh is the breed maximum hieght for fells.


----------



## jl07 (Jun 29, 2009)

hey, I'm also from the UK! Only just got this forum thing so helloooo!


----------



## JennyV (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm a bit jealous, I always wanted to live in the UK because it sounds like horse heaven!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow- just checked out the Fell pony society link- these ponies are GORGEOUS- Now I want one (or two or three!).


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

KatieQ said:


> Wow- just checked out the Fell pony society link- these ponies are GORGEOUS- Now I want one (or two or three!).


Hi Kate,

They are a fantastic breed of ponies, suitable for anything you want to use them for. Go on treat yourself


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to HF! I'm also from England but live in Wales most of the time. Enjoy


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!! :smile:


----------

